# Add Guest Names to booking?



## Minnie29 (Apr 2, 2012)

I currently have a reservation at my home resort Marbella Beach resort for June 2012 which I booked last year.
I have booked a 2 bed villa and at the time of booking only myself and my husband were travelling. We have now invited 2 friends to join us.
Do I need to phone Marriott and add their names to the booking or do they just assume there will be Four people in a 2 bed villa?
Many thanks.


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 2, 2012)

Minnie29 said:


> I currently have a reservation at my home resort Marbella Beach resort for June 2012 which I booked last year.
> I have booked a 2 bed villa and at the time of booking only myself and my husband were travelling. We have now invited 2 friends to join us.
> Do I need to phone Marriott and add their names to the booking or do they just assume there will be Four people in a 2 bed villa?
> Many thanks.



As long as you're all staying in the same unit you do not need to tell Marriott how many people will be staying with you, or the names of your guests.  However, if your guests will be arriving before you do, you should call Marriott with at least one of their names so that they can be allowed into the unit if it's ready for occupancy before you get there.

{eta} An exception - if the resort uses a wristband system during high-demand periods then you'll have to tell the front desk how many people are staying in the unit, so that you get the correct number of bands.


----------



## abdibile (Apr 4, 2012)

Marriott Marbella asks for passports of everyone who stays in the unit at checkin. No need to tell them in advance who will be arriving.


----------



## Smooth Air (Apr 4, 2012)

I always  have guests names added. If they lose their key, or something, then they can just go to the desk & get another one.


----------

